# It's Julep time.



## Funnymantrip (Oct 28, 2004)

Kentucky Derby this weekend. Its tradition for me to eat crawfish in the afternoon, then drink juleps until I fall asleep. 

I am ashamed though, my Julep Recipe is more like a thrown together kind of thing. So I need help. Currently I do the following. 

Fill my big pitcher 3/4 full of water.. Put that in pot to boil. Add Splenda until I get a saturated solution. (yes I know, but my wife drinks with me and she does not want sugar, I told her it's not a real Julep, and then she tells me that I am only in it for the bourbon, and she actually wants a little more julep so I have to deal with that, then as always I say OK honey and make my juleps with splenda....) Then a heaping tablespoon of sugar for that real sugar taste... Bring to boil and cool add to pitcher. 

Add a couple packages of the publix mint just bruised a bit to pitcher. Put in Fridge. 
Then when I get home from stuffing myself with crawfish. Bourbon, Ice, splash of julep mix. 

There has to be something better.


----------



## tsolomon (Feb 23, 2008)

There was a recipe in the Washington Post yesterday that sounded good. I'm going to use a different bourbon this year, probably Makers Mark.

http://projects.washingtonpost.com/recipes/2008/04/30/mint-julep/


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

SO are you going to enter the contest or just get too relaxed?

This post sponsored by the Triple Crown Contest thread .....


----------



## Ivory Tower (Nov 18, 2005)

I think club soda might add that something extra and as long as you're adding another teaspoon of sugar to yours, the ratios might still be OK with some extra bourbon too. Most recipes suggest powdered sugar, but probably because they're made on the fly. Otherwise, there's not much to mess with on a mint julep. Maybe add a splash of bitters?


----------



## macjoe53 (Jul 8, 2007)

I am unfamiliar with the Mint Julep recipe where you make a simple syrup, I've always made mine by muddling the mint leaves and sugar, packing the glass with ice and then adding bourbon.

So I did a search for Mint Julep and I am surprised at the number of different ways to make a julep. However your method was very close to the one on www.kentuckyderby.com.

I may have to make some tomorrow. I know they go good with cigars.


----------



## erictheobscure (Feb 15, 2007)

A mint julep is my favorite drink pairing with a cigar. Unfortunately, I recently learned at a friend's place that slurping down four or five big juleps then puffing away at a stronger cigar leads to me puking for the rest of the night :bl


----------



## tsolomon (Feb 23, 2008)

Here's a link to the Washington Post article, called *Juleps for the Derby? All Bets Are Off*

http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dy...29/AR2008042900524.html?referrer=emailarticle


----------



## macjoe53 (Jul 8, 2007)

tsolomon said:


> Here's a link to the Washington Post article, called *Juleps for the Derby? All Bets Are Off*
> 
> http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dy...29/AR2008042900524.html?referrer=emailarticle


Thanks. That's the recipe I'll use.


----------

